# Aperture setting in M mode on Canon G10



## rosebch (Apr 14, 2013)

I've had my Canon G10 for many years, using it as a point and shoot. Recently I've decided to start getting acquainted with the potential the camera has (and why I originally bought it). In Av mode or Tv mode I can easily change the corresponding setting by simply turning the dial. When I am in Av mode, the aperture setting changes, and when in Tv mode the same dial on the left front changes the shutter speed. But when I use Manual, I can only seem to change the shutter speed with that mode. I can't figure out how to change the aperture setting in M mode. My manual has a lot of detailed advice on which settings to use, how to compose with them, etc., but doesn't say HOW or WHERE I change them on my camera. If anyone can help me  a relative newbie  I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## Patrice (Apr 14, 2013)

Had a look at the manual (on line) and page 102 talks about aperture/shutter setting in manual mode. Pressing the metering button toggles between aperture or shutter setting. 1: select manual mode 2: use control dial to set a value for shutter 3: press meter button to select aperture 4: use control dial to set aperture 5: take the photo


----------



## rosebch (Apr 14, 2013)

Keith and Josh, I apologize for accidentally stumbling across a very old post and posting on it - and I note you closed it immediately after posting your comments, so I couldn't respond to your comments.  And I apologize that I "cross posted" to that one, thinking I could consolidate our two very similar posts.  I didn't know it was not allowed to share something from one post to another - since I thought my experience might be helpful to that thread.

I am new.

Josh, to respond to your comments, I THOUGHT I had the manual, but on looking closely it was called "Canon Powershot G10 Photography" and it did NOT have the diagrams in it you described - and that I'd been looking for.  I downloaded a user manual from the internet but it is too small to read, but at least I'm on the right track.

I read your comment "The "Av" button says "Av" right above it and has a "+/-" icon as well"  (hopefully that isn't considered "cross posting" - I've had to change the thread back to my original post since that one was closed)  On my camera, there is not an "Av" button.  It is a dial I turn to go from Tv to Av to M.  There is a +/-0 icon in the upper left hand corner of the monitor when I'm in Av or Tv mode but not M. But I don't know how to change it if that is what you are referring to.  

When I am in Av mode I can turn the bottom dial of the settings next to the monitor, and it then changes the Av settings. Likewise, when I am in Tv mode, that same dial will adjust the shutter speed.  However when I'm in M, I can not figure out how to vary the aperture settings.  Right now that dial will only change the shutter speed, not the aperture settings.  And I can not, after reading, looking on line, etc., figure out how to set the ​aperture.

I purposely wrote Canon G10 hoping that someone familiar with my camera might know the answer.  Meanwhile I will continue to look for a user manual that I can read.

Again, I am very sorry I made the errors above that I did.  I continue to learn.....


----------



## Patrice (Apr 14, 2013)

rosebch said:


> Meanwhile I will continue to look for a user manual that I can read.




Here you go. Downloadable PDF of english user manual for Canon G10. Look at page 102.

Camera User Guide


----------



## rosebch (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you, thank you!  Number one I've never been able to find the metering button - nor understood what it does.  And I've done both now!  That was a major hindrance to my being able to shoot manual.   And what both you and Josh have turned me onto was that I didn't even have the real users manual!  I still can't read the online version very well (I got stronger glasses (its very long and skinny and I can't expand it to be comfortably readable if you have any suggestions, or have a different one online), but I'll keep looking.  In the meantime I'm going to shoot manual finally!  And I almost have the diagrams for my camera!

And very nicely and clearly explained for a newbe like me.  Thank you!


----------



## rosebch (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Patrice. It's pretty much the one that I downloaded the first time - and on my computer both are very slim - about 3" wide - and very tiny print, and very difficult to read. Tho with my strong strong glasses and a strong desire when I need something, I'm sure I can find it.  It is amazing to me that for 10 years I never had the users manual!  A nice book on photography with the G10 but nothing about how to use the camera!  No wonder I was frustrated.   And I am SOOooo happy to get past my dead end in macro.  Thank you again.


----------



## Patrice (Apr 15, 2013)

rosebch said:


> - and on my computer both are very slim - about 3" wide - and very tiny print, and very difficult to read.




Your PDF reader should have a 'zoom' or '+' button along the top of the screen somewhere. You can use it to enlarge the screen image of the PDF page you are looking at. Adobe PDF reader is free and works really well.


----------



## rosebch (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh, it works!  I can't believe how many years I've been using computers and never known this (or forgotten).   You've saved my sanity   Now, finally, on with photography!  Again, thank you so much.


----------

